# Breeders in NY needed :)



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there!
I've been trying to locate a breeder in NY or around NY for awhile now.
I would love if someone can please help me with finding breeders in my area.
I can't seem to find any, and the two I tried failed to come in contact with me, pretty sure there just really busy.
I would really love to get a pair of 2 female mice, Tri colored or Splashed if possible. 
Any help really at this point will be greatly appreciated. 
If I can't get anyone than I will just have to get feeder mice, or not any at all. 
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mike Chiodo lives in NYC and Christina Beckerman lives a couple hours away in PA. Both are good friends of mine.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Christina is who I was trying to think of earlier, Daienna.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, I am in Allentown, PA.....and I just got a bunch of new stock


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you guys so much. Rhasputin I really appreciate you getting me that name  thank you as well Jack and Stina!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I am not specifically working with splashed or tricolor, but they do occasionally pop up in my mice. Mike definitely has a lot of splashed and is closer to you...lol I'm about 2 hours from the city...but very easy to get to. I usually post photos of my litters and such, so let me know if you are ever interested in anything I have


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Will do Stina! , All your mice are beautiful.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I actually have a little tricolor x-brindle doe right now....I probably won't breed her...but I plan on keeping her b/c OMG she is SOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!!! I have had a couple splashed/tri x-brindles pop up...so if you are interested in them, let me know b/c I'm sure they'll keep appearing...lol I will be posting some pics of the current baby soon so you can see what it looks like


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stina said:


> I actually have a little tricolor x-brindle doe right now....I probably won't breed her...but I plan on keeping her b/c OMG she is SOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!!!!! I have had a couple splashed/tri x-brindles pop up...so if you are interested in them, let me know b/c I'm sure they'll keep appearing...lol I will be posting some pics of the current baby soon so you can see what it looks like


YEY! Can't wait for pics! Oh boy they must be beautiful!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I just posted pics on the litters forum


----------

